# مواصفات عامة لكل بنود واعمال البناء ...



## soso2006 (1 يونيو 2006)

هذه كراسة مواصفات وشروط عامة لكل بنود واعمال البناء ... ياريت تفيدكم احتفظوا بيها فهى نسخة من دكتور :15: 

مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظ„ط´ط±ظˆط· ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ…ط©.zip


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (1 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيكي بجد بحث رائع وشامل وكافي


----------



## Mosaad (2 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saif noor (2 يونيو 2006)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويستمر عطائك


----------



## maseer (2 يونيو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا عالمجهود


----------



## ahmed_d (2 يونيو 2006)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله2006 (2 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا*

اشكرك مهندسة سوسو على خطوتك الطيبة بخدمة زملائك بهذا الجهد الكبير ، ولكن من قرائتي السريعة للمواصفات لاحظت ان بعض البنود قديمة بعض الشي وتحتاج الى تجديد لتكون صالحة لكل زمان ، رغم انها لاتناسب طبيعة المشاريع بالمملكة العربية السعودية لاختلاف اكثر البنود عن المعتاد لدينا .
وشكرا مرة اخرى على جهدك المميز .


----------



## eng.fadia (2 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لولو المعمارية (2 يونيو 2006)

المواصفات دي كويسه ياجماعه بس فيها حاجات قديمة الدكتور قاصد كدة لأن الحاجات دي من دكتور


----------



## مهندسة داليا (2 يونيو 2006)

قصد لولو ان الدكتور كان عاوزنا نصلحها يعني مثلا نستبدل الصحي بدل مواسير الزهر باي حاجة جديدة زي pvc مثلا او اي حاجة


----------



## زيدان26 (3 يونيو 2006)

مشكوره سوسو وجزاكي الله خيرا
والله المستعان


----------



## sarhawy (7 مايو 2008)

thanx alot


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (8 مايو 2008)

سوسو الله يعطيك االعافية ويوفقك وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (8 مايو 2008)

سوسو الله يعطيك االعافية ويوفقك وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## allambm (9 مايو 2008)

thanks very much.............


----------



## عبد الحسن محمد (9 مايو 2008)

*شروط العامةللمقاولات الهندسية المدنية والكهربائيةوالميكاميكية*

السلام عليكم​ان كافة الشروط المقاولات موجودةلكل بلد سواء عربي او اي بلد اخر لتنظيم عمل المقاولات وهي فد تختلف ليس بالكثير بين بلد واخر فانا في العراق لدينا هذة شروط المقاولات وهي مشابهة علما انها يتم تجديدها وتحديثها حسب متطلبات الهندسية والقانونية ولكن يبدوان نسختك هي قديمة الاصدار :87: علما انها لها فائدة كبيرةجدا لمعرفتها :12:حيث من خلال عملي الهندسي لاكثر من 18 سنة لاحظت الكثير من جهل المهندس الحديث في هذة الشروط وهي مهمه جدا لغرض متابعة المقاول ويجب ان تحفظ على ظهر قلب او على الاقل الحفظ بنسخة قي موقع العمل للرجوع اليها قبل اتخاذ اي قرار مع المقاول لحماية العمل والمهندس والمقاول في نفس الوقت


----------



## عبد الحسن محمد (9 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم​ان كافة الشروط المقاولات موجودةلكل بلد سواء عربي او اي بلد اخر لتنظيم عمل المقاولات وهي فد تختلف ليس بالكثير بين بلد واخر فانا في العراق لدينا هذة شروط المقاولات وهي مشابهة علما انها يتم تجديدها وتحديثها حسب متطلبات الهندسية والقانونية ولكن يبدوان نسختك هي قديمة الاصدار :87: علما انها لها فائدة كبيرةجدا لمعرفتها :12:حيث من خلال عملي الهندسي لاكثر من 18 سنة لاحظت الكثير من جهل المهندس الحديث في هذة الشروط وهي مهمه جدا لغرض متابعة المقاول ويجب ان تحفظ على ظهر قلب او على الاقل الحفظ بنسخة قي موقع العمل للرجوع اليها قبل اتخاذ اي قرار مع المقاول لحماية العمل والمهندس والمقاول في نفس الوقت


----------



## first-arch (9 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك االعافية ويوفقك وشكرا على المجهود


----------



## عبد النور السابع (21 مايو 2008)

الله يعطيك االعافية و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaidhisham (26 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووورة


----------



## النبع الحنون (4 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م / وليد (5 مارس 2009)

عمل مقدر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو هدير (5 مارس 2009)

مشكوره وجزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## islamvision (23 مايو 2009)

a;vh
dsfffffffff
sdfgsdfgdfsg
dfgdfgdfsg
df
gdfgsdfgsdf


----------



## essamrn (24 مايو 2009)

جمدة جدا شكرااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## sheikh1 (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## السلام الهادئ (12 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم والرحمة 
يعطيك العافية 
وجزالك الله كل الخير على هذا العطاء والمجهود
مع التحية


----------



## elreedy50 (1 مايو 2010)

هوا داه الكلام يا سوسو


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (2 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (6 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (22 فبراير 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abu Hammad (24 فبراير 2012)

جزاكي الله خيا ياسوسو ...


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (13 يناير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس2626 (29 يوليو 2014)

شكر شكر واجب


----------



## بنار اسيا (30 يوليو 2014)

باركي الله على النقل نفع الله بكي ونفعك للافضل ان شاء الله
موفقة اختي


----------



## wal2001ali (8 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Yaser Ibrahim (10 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور جداً


----------

